# SA 28/7 onk



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't been out for awhile and had lost my motivation. This morning had a bit of a sleep in and made pancakes with my kids. After cleaning up my wife suggested I go fishing. At first I wasn't too interested it was blowing near 25 knots from the north but I talked my self into it I decided to keep it simple just a few lures and one rod. Didn't bother with my net ( big mistake) at the leisurely hour of 10:30 I launched at perry's bend and made my way upstream. It was very quiet so I switched to my favourite lure. I only had two hits all day and I was just drifting along with the wind contemplating my donut when wham my rod buckled over and line spewed off the reel I could feel the familiar head shakes of a school mullaway but had a bit of weight to him. After the first run it just slugged it out straight below my kayak the strong wind made it awkward. Now with no net I didn't know how I was going to land it so I pedalled into the shallows leading him along then tail grabbed him. At 62 cm it's my new PB from the yak


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Ubolt said:


> .... made pancakes with my kids. .......my wife suggested I go fishing. ........wham my rod buckled over and line spewed off the reel I could feel the familiar head shakes of a school mullaway but had a bit of weight to him. ....... At 62 cm it's my new PB from the yak


There are a lot of things to like about this report, including the pancake bit and your wife telling you to go fishing. Good to see you got a good result even it was blowing like crazy from the north. 
 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Does it get any better. A sleep in, pancakes with the kids, a leave pass then a new pb Jew.

Living the dream my friend.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> my wife suggested I go fishing.


Where the hell did you find one like that? :shock: :lol:

Good job, hope it keeps you motivated until the warmer weather returns.

Be careful launching with bare feet up there though - there can be sharp stuff in the mud at times.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I know forgot my booties and didn't want to get my good thongs muddy
My wife is pretty awesome She even mows the lawn for me


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

That is one beautiful fish well done!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What a way to get the motivation juices flowing ! I'd love to get a few more of those critters. And what a wife !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good catches all round 

I hope I'll see you on the outback again, that mully is making a good case in favour


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah Chris I'm keeping the outback. Just need to find more time around work and family time to get out more. Love catching Mullies just need to crack a bigger one


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> ...didn't want to get my good thongs muddy


Your _good_ thongs?


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah my good thongs. Paid $70 bucks for them. :shock: 
They have a bottle opener on the sole.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats. Glad to see those fishin blues are gone. Great fish and story. The pancakes scene brought back some great memories for me.

cheers

rob


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Ubolt said:


> She even mows the lawn for me


Yeah, now you are just rubbing it in :wink:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one congrats. I still remember my first jewie on the yak - special moment.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice looking fish. Well done. You will motivate a few of us with that result


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

congrates on the new pb mate, sounded like a good session. The missus told u to go fishing? your a lucky man!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> Yeah my good thongs. Paid $70 bucks for them. :shock:
> They have a bottle opener on the sole.


Great catch on a crappy winters day!
I am a bit perplexed by the bottle opener on the sole?
Is that so your mates can still open their stubbies even if you have passed out? Bloody thoughtful really!
I can't remember the last time I had the urge to open a bottle with my shoe.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah it's a bit of a gimmick really gotta take your thong off and open your beer with your dirty ole thong sole. But they are bloody comfy and my wife bought them for me as a Christmas present.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice mate.
Go the jewies.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> Nice looking fish. Well done. You will motivate a few of us with that result


Yep, a motivating report!


----------

